# First "gig" with the Strymon iridium



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Hey everyone, 

so I had my first real experience taking the Iridium out for a gig. This was a recording done by the City of Richmond Hill that was live-streamed on Canada Day. It was so good to be able to get back out there and play on a stage. I was excited, so I made a vlog about the experience


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

Good to see you pushing forward,... hopefully in the near future those empty seats will be occupied for all performers who take a stage.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

and.................


Delta variant.


----------



## Midnight Rider (Apr 2, 2015)

player99 said:


> and.................
> 
> 
> Delta variant.


Oh fuck,... here we go.


----------



## Sunny1433 (Nov 23, 2018)

Midnight Rider said:


> Good to see you pushing forward,... hopefully in the near future those empty seats will be occupied for all performers who take a stage.


Thank you  yeah I'm definitely looking forward to a time when it's safe and comfortable for people to start coming out to shows. We're hopefully almost there.


----------

